# Pictures from Halo's Puppy 2 graduation



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Really crappy ones - I take MUCH better pictures than Tom does, which is why I'm usually behind the camera. (oops, did I say that out loud?







) Bragg post here: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1063450&page=1#Post1063450

2 minute sit/stay










3 minute down/stay



















Returning to treat










Checking out the other dogs










(Heavily reinforced) 1 minute stand/stay










Nicole, the trainer, takes notes while we demonstrate Halo's hand signals for sit, down, and stand










2 minute leave it with food on the floor, rewarding her for eye contact










I think I was counting the number of dogs to make sure there were enough cones set up so each dog had their own lane for the heeling exercise










This is where we alternated 3 dogs from each side of the room and heeled towards each other










Sit in the middle of the room (Hi Penelope!







)










The "wait" before the recall across the room - Halo sits patiently while Penelope's mom struggles to keep her in place










Halo sees this will take a while, so she gets comfy. "Dude, I'm WAITING!"


















Unfortunately, he didn't get any pictures of her recalls.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Even though they're not so artistic, they're great for seeing how the class was set up and everything going on. Very cool. I can't believe what a grown up lady Halo is! It's like that little puppy just vanished overnight.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Well, they're still great shots.







Once again, congrats to you and Halo!! Good work you two.


----------



## Annemarie (Feb 12, 2007)

Congrats!!!! Good girl Halo.

She is turning into quite the beauty.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Deb, Halo's focus is amazing and she gets prettier every time I see her. In the pic where you are counting if there are enough dogs for the cones, Halo is the only dog who is making eye contact with her handler (you).


----------



## lar07 (Dec 10, 2007)

wow...she is gorgeous!!!


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

I ditto the wow, she really is a beauty!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

I haven't seen pictures of Halo in a while...she has really grown into a beautiful girl!! she looks like a pleasure to train too!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

poor Tom, bless his heart for trying. however, in his favor - it really is hard to get a bad photo of Halo, she's a cutie, but somehow... she looks different from the photos we saw only weeks ago. bigger and darker.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I rather like the photojournalism effect. Yeah, that's what Tom was doing -- photojournalism. Not artistic photography like YOU do!









It does seem like Halo has grown about 6 inches overnight. Pretty pretty girl! 

And of course, her training is amazing already. I see no reason to comment further on that.







The sky is blue, the sun rises in the east, and Deb's dogs are incredible







.


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

Only about a week and a half until I get to meet that doll!!


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

WOW has she she really grown! She is beautiful!!

And a GREAT BIG CONGRATS HALO!!!!!

Everybody sends Halo high paw for doing so great!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9Mom... Deb's dogs are incredible


She's not perfect - Sunday morning Tom went to take a shower and found Halo TP'ing the bathroom. She had grabbed the end of the roll and was strolling out of the room with it, TP unfurling behind her as she went.









That reminds me, I need to check under the bed for shredded TP. A few days ago Halo snatched the tail end of a roll and I was not able to get it back from her before she'd taken it to her lair to enjoy. So she either ate it, or there are little bits still floating around under there. *sigh*



> Originally Posted By: Sean Rescue MomDeb, Halo's focus is amazing and she gets prettier every time I see her. In the pic where you are counting if there are enough dogs for the cones, Halo is the only dog who is making eye contact with her handler (you).


You're right, I didn't notice that until you pointed it out! I wasn't sure at first if our lane was between the first two cones, or I had to be between the first cone and the fence on the side of the room, which was why I was counting the number of lanes and dogs. 

In Tom's defense, the conditions were not ideal for pictures, but I like to take a lot so if some of them don't turn out I still end with some good ones. He doesn't do that, he's more sporadic - one picture of this exercise, a bunch of that exercise, none of this exercise....


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

These are great! She looks fantastic!!

Great job to you both


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Awesome dog/handler team.. you two make it look so easy. She's really getting dark and is quite gorgeous.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Very nice!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Halo blossomed into a very pretty and smart girl!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

um excuse me but where did the cute puppy go????

OMG she is so big and so beautiful!!
great job Halo!!!


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

They still look good to me! Great pics, she's a gorgeous girl!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Good girl Halo


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

She really is growing, but she still looks little next to Keefer. I'm going to take her by the vet's and weigh her on Saturday, when she'll be 6 months old. I'm guessing she's less than 50 pounds. Keefer was 56 pounds and Dena was 63 pounds at 6 months old, and she's definitely going to be a smaller girl. 

I was so happy at how well she did in class on Monday. Even Tom commented that she came to WORK that night. For Nicole to say that Halo is a superstar and that her test was excellent, the best she'd ever had, made me feel great. So proud of my puppy!


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow, she really is a nice dark girl. Very very pretty! For some reason, I thought your dogs were showline dogs, but she sure looks sable to me???


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

She is a Super Star! Her focus is amazing- Halo just melts my heart! 

I love seeing these photos of all the work that goes into making a young GSD social and well mannered. I think we can expect great things from this little one!









Rugen wanted to tell Halo that toilet paper is good clean fun! Get your fill before they start keeping the roll in the drawer! Oh and Magazines and paper towels are awesome too!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys Mom
> I think I was counting the number of dogs to make sure there were enough cones set up so each dog had their own lane for the heeling exercise


See there, I told you Nicole should be looking to get you to substitute/assist once in a while!









They are still nice shots of the settings and experiences (even if he missed the recall).


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Branca's MomWow, she really is a nice dark girl. Very very pretty! For some reason, I thought your dogs were showline dogs, but she sure looks sable to me???


Get with the program!!!!







Keefer is a longcoat black and red showline boy, a Triumph's Gucci grandson, but Halo is a sable working line girl from Kandi at Rokanhaus in CT. 

ETA: Here she is from a month ago, doing mat work at home:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Caras_GSDRugen wanted to tell Halo that toilet paper is good clean fun! Get your fill before they start keeping the roll in the drawer! Oh and Magazines and paper towels are awesome too!










Yeah, we already went through the catalog phase, I think she may have actually outgrown it, yippy!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Everett54See there, I told you Nicole should be looking to get you to substitute/assist once in a while!


There are a lot of trainers in the Sirius program, there are around 20 class locations around the Bay Area, so they have plenty of trainers to sub, it's a little different than a class with just one location and a trainer with maybe a couple of assistants. Nicole did have to miss a week, so we had Micki (sp?) filling in. She was also very impressed with Halo - her comment was: "That is a very smart puppy. You can do a lot with that puppy."


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

My friend who had two toddlers at once explained that if the toilet paper is hung so that it goes OVER the roll, it's harder to pull all over the house. I tried that with Grover (who never met a piece of paper she didn't find delicious), and it worked perfectly.

Whenever I find Meri messing with toilet paper, it's because someone (ahem!) didn't hang the roll "properly." 

Apparently, parents have all these *classified* secrets, but getting them to share these useful tips with us can be very difficult indeed.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Go Halo! Great captures of the human/dog team, Debbie! She is coming along so very nicely, I am so proud of her!


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomMy friend who had two toddlers at once explained that if the toilet paper is hung so that it goes OVER the roll, it's harder to pull all over the house. I tried that with Grover (who never met a piece of paper she didn't find delicious), and it worked perfectly.
> 
> Whenever I find Meri messing with toilet paper, it's because someone (ahem!) didn't hang the roll "properly."
> 
> Apparently, parents have all these *classified* secrets, but getting them to share these useful tips with us can be very difficult indeed.



Here's a short story for you.

I had some of those 'fancy' TP holders with only one side attached so you could slide the roll on and off. My boys thought it was great. They stole the rolls every chance they got so in the drawer the TP went. Weeks later I was sick of having to keep the roll in the drawer so I spent a half hour installing a normal two sided TP holder, dry wall anchors, the whole bit. I finally finished and sat down in the den. NOT 2 minutes later my boys come running out with the TP roll... I went in to see how they could have done this and discovered they had pulled everything out of the wall, anchors and all!









To this day I have 4 little holes in my wall and a roll of TP in the drawer.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

SO glad we've got the kind with only one side attached!!!


----------

